

Non-Facebookers could be insane - kshatrea
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/life-style/relationships/man-woman/People-who-arent-on-FB-could-be-insane/articleshow/15386767.cms

======
asparagui
There was of course no way of knowing whether you were being watched at any
given moment. How often, or on what system, the Thought Police plugged in on
any individual wire was guesswork. It was even conceivable that they watched
everybody all the time. But at any rate they could plug in your wire whenever
they wanted to. You had to live—did live, from habit that became instinct—in
the assumption that every sound you made was overheard, and, except in
darkness, every movement scrutinized.

------
joshlegs
Well I guess the objectivity of the India Times just went out the window.
Facebook is a _huge_ time sink and a way to counterfeit _real_ relationships.
Since I've quit the site, I have found my happiness and quality of life have
shot up dramatically.

You know why? It's because I'm making _real_ connections with people, instead
of reading superficial status updates and being stalked. I am ashamed that
this concept could get such traction. Shame on you, humanity.

------
collinvandyck76
If a company didn't want to hire me because I'm not active on Facebook, great!
I wouldn't want to work for someone that uses such a heavily weighted metric
in their hiring process.

------
jrockway
This is just FUD. No sources are cited, other than a coincidental correlation
between two people. The "insane" accusation seems to be attributed to some
blogger. It must be true!

------
mtgx
Nice try Facebook PR.

------
stephengillie
Facebook accountholdership has become so mainstream that only people who could
be described as "fringe elements" don't have an account. It's like someone (in
the developed world) not owning a microwave or a bed.

Even if the account provided no utility, I don't see why any intelligent
person wouldn't maintain one, just to avoid this type of stigma. Maybe you
"just don't use it much" because you're "busy with other things".

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
I consider Facebook to be an unethical company, and I do not wish to provide
them with advertising revenue. "Maintaining" an account with Facebook provides
them with analytics data and advertising revenue from me that they would not
otherwise have. I seriously doubt that I'm the only person who chooses to
refrain from some online services for this reason, and I don't feel I have
suffered any negative repercussions from making this choice.

~~~
stephengillie
You don't have to load the site to maintain an account - you can do that from
the app or even Twitter, for various meanings of the word "maintain".

